# CGIIRC

## Bastian9175

Have any ideas how to run this cgi web irc client?

----------

## zwik

same problem here.

I installed mod_perl and put -D PERL in /etc/conf.d/apache2. I think mod_perl is not working?

----------

## Lajasha

Do you guys get any particular errors?

----------

## zwik

No errors at all here  :Smile:  .

----------

## Lajasha

Hrm well just emerged it and it worked fine, did not have to touch apache at all.

----------

## zwik

OK, I got mod_perl working now. mod_perl installed some files in the wrong place. Now Apache loads the mod_perl modules.

How can get cgiirc to work on my webpage now ?

----------

## Lajasha

have you tried going to http://www.yourdomain.com/cgiirc/irc.cgi

----------

## zwik

Yes. but I get a an error code 500 Internal Server Error

----------

## bone

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Yes. but I get a an error code 500 Internal Server Error

 

Check your Apache error_log and see what's the matter. Also, if it says something like "premature end of script" you can try opening up the perl script in an editor, and adding a -w on the end of first line that calls your perl interpeter, like so.

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

Not sure why, but sometimes that helps.

jt

----------

## bacatta

http://cvs.cgiirc.org/wiki?p=InstallationIssues

----------

